

Mono 2 released - bdfh42
http://www.mono-project.com/Release_Notes_Mono_2.0

======
steelhive
There has been some great work for the DLR (rides on Mono/CLR) and it'd make a
fantastic platform on which to develop new languages.

But the licensing/patent agreement between Novell and Microsoft only applies
to Novell and its customers. Microsoft reserves the right to sue anyone else
for violating its patents. Unfortunately I think Novell got little from this
deal. And worse yet, I think it'd be irresponsible for any organization (other
than Novell or its customers) to develop anything mission critical on Mono.
See Wikipedia's entry for more info:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_>(software)

~~~
delackner
Could someone please actually respond to this comment? It was downmodded, but
checking the url at Wikipedia (his url gets screwed up because it contains
parens)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_>(software)#Mono_and_Microsoft.E2.80.99s_patents

And it looks like the Windows Forms and such stuff may be a patent problem.

~~~
jcl
On the other hand, "may be a patent problem" is an appropriate description of
any recently written software.

I would expect Microsoft to fulfill its "Linux violates _n_ Microsoft patents"
threat before it does the same for Mono: Each programmer using Mono enhances
the .NET ecosystem, while each Linux installation degrades Windows' market
share.

------
utnick
Mono is a very developer friendly open source project as well.

They have great info on how to contribute.

I actually submitted my first open source project patch to mono this weekend!
If you are looking for a project to contribute to, I can't recommend mono
enough.

------
trapper
Does anyone actually use mono?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
F-Spot, Banshee, and people who want cross-platform Gtk+ apps written in C# as
opposed to Python or C++.

------
eduardoflores
I think Miguel's post is far more informative:
<http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2008/Oct-06.html>

------
st3fan
Would anyone miss mono if it disappeared? I don't think I've ever installed
something that required it.

Or is Mono much more popular for desktop/gui applications on GNOME? (Not my
world)

~~~
thomasmallen
I think Beagle's in Mono...I know that a number of GNOME apps depend on it.

------
jwilliams
Aside from Second Life (and Novell), are there any big deployments using Mono?

~~~
thwarted
It's sad that Microsoft made someone else reimplement all this because of
licensing restrictions. I mean, it's 2008. What, exactly, does Microsoft have
to gain by keeping their language and runtime code proprietary, especially if
they are letting someone else reimplement it for other platforms? I bet there
would be more Mono deployments if the industry had not already been bitten
once by Java's fragmentation.

~~~
tdavis
I feel sort of bad for the Mono team; despite all the hard work put into this
release to get .NET 2.0 support implemented, they're still, what? 1.5 versions
behind?

When I last toyed with learning ASP.NET 2.0 quite some time ago, I decided I'd
wait until Mono 2 was released and there was a solid version of MonoEdit so I
wouldn't be stuck working in a VM. That seems like a really long time ago...

~~~
felixmar
Mono is not far behind. .NET 3.5 still uses the 2.0 runtime. Many features
like LINQ are supported. Web frameworks like ASP.NET MVC can run on Mono. Mono
has Gtk for UI development on Linux. Creating a modern replacement for Gtk
like WPF on Windows would have to involve the whole Gnome community. Other
newer .NET libraries are mainly for large business use. And Mono also has it's
own features like DTrace support on Solaris and OSX which Microsoft can't
match on Windows.

------
lst
...if you play Mono, you never can tell where the music is really coming
from...

(Too bad for Monopoly that Stereo is a well-established standard already...)

------
quasimojo
upmod if you tried mono, liked it, but just couldn't stand seeing files with
.exe and .dll extensions on your linux box

~~~
icey
While I agree with your sentiment, could we not start with the "upmod if"
posts?

